# Expat tax forum



## jojo

We now have a forum for those with queries about world wide tax/international issues when relocating to another country. So feel free to take a look and ask any relevant questions Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Jo xxx


----------

